# Lemon cheesecake recipe - without gelatin?



## muffin1973 (17 Apr 2009)

Hi all,

anyone got a lemon cheesecake recipe that doesn't use gelantin?  I used to make one years ago from my Home Economics book (by Deirdre Madden) that always worked out perfectly without the need for gelatin (using philadephia) but have since lost the book and I don't seem to be able to find one online.

Thanks,

M


----------



## dereko1969 (17 Apr 2009)

here's one from bbc's food site, there are a few others on there, use the search function type lemon cheesecake in and tick the vegetarian box to exclude gelatin
http://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/database/lemoncheesecake_65665.shtml
actually the nigel slater one looks nicer
[broken link removed]


----------



## mathepac (17 Apr 2009)

Recipes for New York style cheesecakes*  -  http://www.joyofbaking.com/Cheesecake.html

(*New York style cheesecakes are baked)


----------



## MB05 (17 Apr 2009)

muffin1973, I still have that book.  

Ingredients: 150g digestive biscuits, 75g margarine, 1 lemon, 200g cream cheese, 125ml cream & 50g caster sugar.

Method: 
1.  Crumb biscuits (blender or plastic bag and bash them)
2.  Melt Margarine and stir in biscuit crumbs.  Use to line base and sides of 20cm (8") flan case.
3.  Wash & dry lemon. Cut 2 slices from the centre for garnish.  grate rind & squeeze juice.
4.  Cream cheese & sugar in a bowl.  Stir in lemon rind & half the juice.  Whip the cream until thick & fold into mixture.  (Reserve enough for decoration)
5.  Spread the mixture over the crumbs and chill before serving.
6.  decorate with whipped cream & twists of lemon.

Hope it's the one you want.


----------



## Caveat (18 Apr 2009)

Until fairly recently at least, The _Philadelphia_ packets still had cheesecake recipes on the back anyway so they might be of use. 

That's the ones with the butter style packaging only I think BTW.


----------



## mct1 (18 Apr 2009)

You can buy a vegetarian gelling agent. Tesco's certainly stocks it. Personally I much prefer baked cheesecake. I use a recipe that's similar to this one


----------



## muffin1973 (18 Apr 2009)

Thanks everyone for your replies.

MB05 - I can't believe someone who has that book has seen my thread!!!  Thank you so much, that's exactly the recipe i was looking for (I specifically remember the instruction about cutting the two slices of lemon from the middle of the lemon to create the artful garnish at the end!!!).

This is really cheeky but is there any chance you could post the ingredients & method for the Apple Crumble as well - the lemon cheesecake and apple crumble were always the two desserts I made really well from that book - my family always liked them anyway   Would really appreciate it.

M


----------



## MB05 (18 Apr 2009)

No problem, the book is still beside the computer.

Ingredients: 500g apple, sugar to sweeten. Crumble: 150g flour, 50g sugar (brown or white), 75g margarine

Method:
1.  Sieve flour into a bowl. Rub in marg. until it looks like fine breadcrumbs. Mix in sugar.
2.  Prepare apples, slice and put in pie dish, sprinkling sugar between layers.
3.  Cover with crumble topping and bake in a moderate oven (190C/375F/gas 5), for about 35 minutes, until crumble begins to brown.


----------



## muffin1973 (18 Apr 2009)

MB05 you have made my weekend, thanks so much 

M


----------



## MB05 (18 Apr 2009)

You're welcome.  I hope they are as nice as you remember.


----------

